# met a girl, didn't get her number



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

So I met a girl at a campaign thing and we had a great conversation. I've been kicking myself for not getting her number. I managed to sleuth her out online though. Now I have am event I really need a date for next week and I can't decide if I should Facebook message her and ask her out this weekend or if that's too weird. Any thoughts?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Just do it!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Do it!!!!
Be casual while being strategic.
Be cool. Be swift. Like a ninja!


----------



## Wretch94 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do it man!

Maybe she likes you and can't wait for you to ask her out


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

Keep in mind I met her like three weeks ago and haven't spoken to her since. I'm just worried that Facebook is a terrible medium to so this through, but of course there's not another option unless I happen to see her at another event


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## woakid (Jul 1, 2012)

You know what realy sucks? Sending the message through fb and waiting for a reply that never shows up in your inbox when you are 100% Sure she's been online at least twise since you sent it to her..... Ouch.. 

I say stock her out a bit ( now hear me out before you start calling me a creep, lol) and try to see if you can encounter her in a public place that way it will seem way sly when you ask your question. Though that's just me, lol


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't over complicate things. Just message her and be honest. If she really enjoy talking to you before than the effort you took to find her online that a typical women may find creepy would just be cute to her. If she rejects you, than it only means she really didn't find you all that interesting to begin with and you would have no chance no matter what you did. Save yourself the hassle and just message her and get it over with.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This could be one of those situations where you end up regretting what you didn't do. Go for it.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

yess message her


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

coming from a girl who uses fb regularly, i think you should just message her. it shows you care and hopefully she realizes that. nothing can hurt you more possibly than just sitting around hoping god automatically makes her msg you!

you asked her for her name? if yes, then she must expect you'd add her on fb. if not..then i'd kinda be like whut how'd you find my fb. but just seem completely confident  and go forit. trust me.


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

didnt know her last name, only her first and where she went to school so i sleuthed her out. does that make it sketchy?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

the way I see it, you've got nothing to lose... I would just say that you looked her up on fb since this was the only way you had to contact her... if you don't act weird about it, I doubt she would take it weirdly... it's not the ideal medium but what other options do you have at this point, you know!


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

megalomatt said:


> didnt know her last name, only her first and where she went to school so i sleuthed her out. does that make it sketchy?


Not really. She probably won't question how you found her, and even if you tell her...

I've got an awesome girl I met by warning her that she needed to hide the EXIF data in her profile picture because it could let a stalker find her, so I sent her her own street address. People are pretty forgiving of this sort of thing so long as it's benevolent or harmless.


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

Ok here is what I think I'm going to send her, please critique.

Background, we met at a republican ice cream social if you can believe that.

Hey I don’t know if you remember me, but we met at the ice cream social thing a few weeks ago. I said at the end we would probably see each other at other events, but I don’t know how reliable that has turned out to be. So while finding you on facebook was not ideal, I had no other way of contacting you. Anyway, I was wondering if you would be interested in getting together, hopefully even this weekend. Even if it were just for coffee or a drink, I would love to have a chance to chat with you again.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

megalomatt said:


> Ok here is what I think I'm going to send her, please critique.
> 
> Background, we met at a *republican* ice cream social if you can believe that.


Demons! But I'll help you anyway.



> Hey I don't know if you remember me, but*,* we met at the ice cream social thing a few weeks ago. (*mention something she might remember about you*)  I said at the end we would probably see each other at other events, but I don't know how reliable that has turned out to be. So while finding you on facebook was not ideal, I had no other way of contacting you. Anyway, I was wondering if you would be interested in getting together, hopefully even *would you like to get coffee or a drink* this weekend*?* Even if it were just for coffee or a drink, (*mention something you liked about her*) and I would love to have a chance to chat with you again.


There you go. Sometimes saying less is good. It's easy to let too much of your anxiety into what you write and people pick up on that.


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

you certainly make a fair point. I had to fight myself not to say "I hope you dont think this is creepy" and stuff like that. Im just pretty nervous about sending this. Honestly I think I'm more worried she'll like it than just turn me down.


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

Here is an edited version that might be better, but I'm thinking I like the longer one too.

Hey I’m sure you remember but in case you don’t we met at the ice cream social thing a few weeks ago. I was the one with the bad jokes. Anyway, I was wondering if you would like to get coffee or a drink this weekend. You were really sweet and fun to talk to and I would love to chat with you again.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

megalomatt said:


> Here is an edited version that might be better, but I'm thinking I like the longer one too.
> 
> Hey I'm sure you remember but in case you don't we met at the ice cream social thing a few weeks ago. I was the one with the bad jokes. Anyway, I was wondering if you would like to get coffee or a drink this weekend. You were really sweet and fun to talk to and I would love to chat with you again.


Sounds good to me at least.


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

This is what I'm going with. the shorter one sounded too weird. I'm about to do it I think maybe probably possibly.

Hey I’m sure you remember but in case you don’t we met at the ice cream social thing a few weeks ago. I definitely hate to communicate through facebook but seeing as I neglected to ask for your number it will have to do. Anyway, I was wondering if you would like to get coffee or a drink possibly this weekend. You were really sweet and fun to talk to and I would love to be able to chat with you again


----------



## EZRAT (Jun 17, 2011)

Depending on what she's like I wouldn't go throwing around compliments too early because it makes you seem like you're after something (sex).

imo you should wait until you can see she is online (through chat or recent activity) then send her something as simple as "how's it going?" then just talk absolute bullsh!t and mess around with her. If she says she doesn't remember you just say "sh!t you have a terrible memory, you _were_ quite drunk and abusive at the time though" or something to that affect.

Talking over the internet is the perfect medium for flirting with a chick because they can't see the fear (lol). Just have a laugh, talk about fun stuff you might be doing and take the piss a bit.


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

To be brutally honest - If she likes you back it won't matter how you ask.

Girls are a funny sort, if the guy you don't like tries to talk to you it's immediately creepy/unwanted etc regardless of the circumstances. If the attention is wanted, you could just about kidnap a girl and still get a date.

Go for it. You won't know otherwise!

I'd suggest keeping message short and sweet so it appears casual.

Good luck


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

megalomatt said:


> This is what I'm going with. the shorter one sounded too weird. I'm about to do it I think maybe probably possibly.
> 
> Hey I'm sure you remember but in case you don't we met at the ice cream social thing a few weeks ago. I definitely hate to communicate through facebook but seeing as I neglected to ask for your number it will have to do. Anyway, I was wondering if you would like to get coffee or a drink possibly this weekend. You were really sweet and fun to talk to and I would love to be able to chat with you again


Did you send it yet?? That's not really a bad message, BUT, it depends if she was diggin you or not, that you should decide  Most of the time the girl will find it CREEPY, so beware! Don't listen to the JUST DO ITs...

I hate when I ***** out of getting a number too though, it happens, kinda doubt yourself and all hah.. ughh, but it's ok, you kick yourself now so you won't kick yourself later!


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

Ask her or you'll post another thread saying how your kicking yourself that you didn't ask.


----------



## megalomatt (May 25, 2012)

I sent it and I haven't heard back yet but here's the funny thing that happened. I met another girl today, literally hours after I sent that, and we hung out for like several hours and she gave me her number in this really cute way. Anyway she's beautiful and just a little crazy (which I love) and now I kinda wish I hadn't sent that message! I'm asking her to go out with me this weekend and now I'm convinced the universe was just waiting for me to do SOMETHING! I really really really can't wait to see this girl again.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

megalomatt said:


> I sent it and I haven't heard back yet but here's the funny thing that happened. I met another girl today, literally hours after I sent that, and we hung out for like several hours and she gave me her number in this really cute way. Anyway she's beautiful and just a little crazy (which I love) and now I kinda wish I hadn't sent that message! I'm asking her to go out with me this weekend and now I'm convinced the universe was just waiting for me to do SOMETHING! I really really really can't wait to see this girl again.


Awesome - facing your fears is good for you!


----------

